# Any other hobbies?



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Besides running rc cars what do you for fun....

I play Iracing and tonight I got ambitious and built myself a nice sim cockpit










Took me about 4 hours, cost about 40 bucks at lowes

Matt


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

That is sweet man. I want one lol


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I fly and build rc airplane, and skate board...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

I use to ride MX. Stoped after my second knee surgery on the same knee


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

mdwalsh said:


> Besides running rc cars what do you for fun....
> 
> I play Iracing and tonight I got ambitious and built myself a nice sim cockpit
> 
> ...


Hey matt - not to burst your bubble but have you seen this guys setup? http://www.rctech.net/forum/chat-lounge/567847-my-updated-race-simulator-lots-pics.html


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That's considerably more Than $40. Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I used to ride street bikes, dirt bikes, and ATV's. This was bike/quad number 13, and was my last. Now I have a job and a family.......the only hobby I can afford the time, risk factor, and money for is RC!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, CV now you make me want to get one. I was partial to Buels though just to be different.


Dang, seems like I am 2 years too late. May have to search the used files...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Had a Buell XB9R Firebolt too......and another Monster.........and Suzuki Supermoto..........and that's just the last 6 years!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I need to go ahead and get my M liscense...lol


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

My other hobby


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Had a Buell XB9R Firebolt too......and another Monster.........and Suzuki Supermoto..........and that's just the last 6 years!


CV...I had one of those Suzuki DRZ-SM 400's...absolutely the funnest bike I ever owned!!! Knee dragging wheelie riding machine! 
PS...I still have your $5.00...see ya @ toys for tots.
Greg


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

*Toys for my tot...*

My Suzuki DRZ...440-kit with 39mm FCR...Dirt and Street wheels...(not pictured)









Mini-sprint dirt circle track car...600cc Yamaha R6 on alcohol.










Modified-lite dirt car...1200cc Kawasaki on gas.









Dirtworks UMP Modified dirt car...393ci Chevy on alcohol...650-hp









And now back to pedal power...LOL...Retro PK Ripper.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Had a Buell XB9R Firebolt too......and another Monster.........and Suzuki Supermoto..........and that's just the last 6 years!


I didn't know you had a DRZ! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bmxracer said:


> My Suzuki DRZ...440-kit with 39mm FCR...Dirt and Street wheels...(not pictured)


Nice!:biggrin:

Eddie Sisneros?


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep...Eddie Sisneros out of Colorado...sold me the kit. along with the e-cams, and 39mm carb. Luckily I sold it before I got his stroker crank...LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bmxracer said:


> Yep...Eddie Sisneros out of Colorado...sold me the kit. along with the e-cams, and 39mm carb. Luckily I sold it before I got his stroker crank...LOL


 He is the man when it comes to the DRZs. :doowapsta

For me, there is a difference between "Hobbies", and "Passion". RC cars, planes, whatever, is a hobby. Two wheels, the solitude and the freedom, is my passion! And sometimes it's a motorcycle, and sometime a mountain bike. I always come back.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

FISHING! all the way. any1 got a boat? hahaha


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Customizing mostly in my past about 5 years ago...


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

bmxracer said:


> My Suzuki DRZ...440-kit with 39mm FCR...Dirt and Street wheels...(not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirt track racing is amazing! My step dad youse to race modified lites and dwarf cars, and I have a couple friends that have factor one mini sprints. Were you racing at the Texas grand last weekend?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

About a $1000 ago. I upgraded some since then. X9 shifters and RD, carbon Easton bar, XT casset etc. Maybe some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## VanPelt (Mar 20, 2008)

Haven't been racing much do to alot of competing priorities. Mainly just sits in the garage. 10.57 @ 128 on 93 octane (no power adders).










I got back into RC after being out for a long time. Since my son was young we got Savage X's. Then they multiplied. About the time I wanted to start racing them the MT classes died out. Now we just "bash"....


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

tsl0238 said:


> Dirt track racing is amazing! My step dad youse to race modified lites and dwarf cars, and I have a couple friends that have factor one mini sprints. Were you racing at the Texas grand last weekend?


I do love the dirt track racing, but I have retired sad_smiles. Since I have two boys, we are all back to BMX racing and we are loving it! When my boys get older, I'm sure we will get back into dirt track racing, prolly with a couple of mini-sprints (Hyper Chassis is the fastest way around the circle! :bounce As the modified just simply got too expensive in money AND time. Although, I can say, when that 650-hp is purring, nothing is like it in the world...sigh sad_smiles


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

If I am not at work or at the track, me and my son are at Bear Branch Skate Park in The Woodlands.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

the green bike is my Fly Three Amigos and the Red and Black bike is my son's bike is a 2011 Stolen Sinner.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

My other spare time my hobbies is racing my big cars or boat.
But this always ends up in my mirrior>:cop:
The T/A makes 708hp at the wheels ran an 10.45 on street tires.
1979 El Camino
1989 Pantera Jet Boat


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

Endurance road racing is where it's at. 
Some friends and I race in the ChumpCar series. We took 2nd place this weekend in a 9.5 hour enduro at Harris Hill Road in San Marcos. We were 3.5 minutes behind the leader. Car is a '92 240sx.

www.nismorons.com

A few highlites from Saturday; I'm filtering through over 8 hours of incar video, looking for the good stuff:


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Tobey said:


> Endurance road racing is where it's at.
> Some friends and I race in the ChumpCar series. We took 2nd place this weekend in a 9.5 hour enduro at Harris Hill Road in San Marcos. We were 3.5 minutes behind the leader. Car is a '92 240sx.
> 
> www.nismorons.com
> ...


if you ever need a spare driver call me! haha i havent done any track days in a about 2 years but i autocross whenever i can usually a few times a year


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

insaneracin2003 said:


> If I am not at work or at the track, me and my son are at Bear Branch Skate Park in The Woodlands.


I skate up there all the time... Love that park.


----------



## sc racer (Jul 24, 2011)

If I am not arguing with the voices in my head, I like to drink alone in the dark and disect small animals...


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

These are my hobbies KX250 I just sold and my 57 T-Bird.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

We use to race drag bikes i was the mechanic and team manager and my brother raced. The purple bike was from our first race and we took first place. Then we pained the bike orange as you can see.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I am not much of a RC racer, but enjoy the hell out of modding and bashing my stuff. I only have on other Hobby, playing with my full size hotrod. 
Car runs 9.80's.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Mustangs. Got rid of mine about two years ago. Raced in NMRA and FFW all across the southeast about 10 years ago.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

New plane ready to fly.


----------



## Russell Bear (Nov 28, 2011)

Fly RC planes and Skydiving.


----------

